# aortobifemoral angiogram w/bolus chase



## cardiology101 (Jun 20, 2011)

New to cardiology coding, would appreciate any help.

AORTOBIFEMORAL ANGIOGRAM WITH BOLUS CHASE.

PROCEDURE:  Aortobifemoral angiogram w/bolus chase and runoff of both legs.

PROCEDURE:  Sedation given.  Groins prepped using seldinger technique, french sheath placed in left common femoral artery after injection w/o complications. Exchanges done over wire.  Pigtgail placed in the infrarenal aorta and angiogram of the infrarental area performed.  Pigtail pulled down to bifurcation and runoff of bilateral legs was done with
bolus chase method.  Oblique peaks of the right external iliac were taken.  At the end, left sheath was pulled out with mamual compression.

FINDINGS:  The right renal artery is patent.  Left renal artery has ostial 40% lesion.  There's an accessory left renal artery which supplies the inferior lobe which has an ostial 80% lesion.  The infrarenal aorta has mild disease and bifurcates intor the right and left common iliac artery.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 20, 2011)

cardiology101 said:


> New to cardiology coding, would appreciate any help.
> 
> AORTOBIFEMORAL ANGIOGRAM WITH BOLUS CHASE.
> 
> ...



I like to call this an Abdominal Aortogram with Run-off.  First the cath is placed at the renals and abdominal aortogram performed- 75625 (Renals must be documented).  Then the catheter is pulled down to the aortic bifurcation and contrast is injected.  The lower extremities are imaged - 75716.  Catheter code is 36200- Aorta, Catheter.  Nice and simple.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T. (R)(CV)


----------

